# Chainsaw Repair Manual ??



## billmckinstry (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi All, Does anyone know how or where I can source a Chain Saw Repair Manual ??
I have a Craftsman 20" petrol chain saw but I guess a general manual may cover most issues.
Seems strange that Google dosen't throw up links to this question.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Have you tried entering the model # on the sears site?


----------



## billsmowers (Mar 21, 2008)

http://web.ebscohost.com/serrc/[email protected]&vid=3&hid=118

THAN CLICK OUTDOOR POWER EQUIPMENT
YOU WILL SEE A CHAINSAW MANUAL


----------

